# Cheap Diet mass groceries every two weeks



## boriscognac (Jun 5, 2017)

bulking, looking for a cheap way to do 8000kcal 500 g protein, med carbs... running tren, test, mast, 12 weeks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2017)

Nobody on this planet needs 500 grams of protein. There ya go just saved you a bunch of money. Problem solved.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2017)

FWIW, Brian Shaw - 2016 WSM and 2017 WSM contender, takes in between 10 and 12K calories per day.

Brian is 6'8" and 415 Lbs.

How big are you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> FWIW, Brian Shaw - 2016 WSM and 2017 WSM contender, takes in between 10 and 12K calories per day.
> 
> Brian is 6'8" and 415 Lbs.
> 
> How big are you?



I call bullshit on these claims by these guys... 12kcal per day? I doubt it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I call bullshit on these claims by these guys... 12kcal per day? I doubt it.



He did a video. Obviously doesn't prove that he eats like that each & every day but on this day he did.

My point: 8K calories is most likely way more than OP needs to be thinking about consuming unless he's in that same league in terms of size or he is Michael Phelps.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

There are very few people alive that need 8000 calories per day. I see all of these claims and I think to myself, I wonder what this person spends on toilet paper. You are literally shitting the money you spend on that food in the toilet. There is no way that your body can utilize that amount of calories. Not to mention the stress put on your organs to try and process them.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 5, 2017)

8000 is hard as **** to get down, especially if strict and healthy thats crazy...u would need to have a unreal appetite for dry as ****ing chicken,  turkey, fish and steak...its hard as to eat all that meat. Maybe thats just me...I got about 6000 cals a day this winter and that was very difficult also very impractical...constantly having to go to the store, prep food, eat it, bring it to work etc..As for your question

There's no real easy way around it if you're trying to eat 8000 cals a day of healthy food ...its gonna cost a lot of money but it can be done...you gotta kinda find what works for you


----------



## bigdog (Jun 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I call bullshit on these claims by these guys... 12kcal per day? I doubt it.



I used to knock down 10-12k a day too but it got me to a near immobile 472lb fat guy. I wasn't an athlete at all just a fatty that loved to eat. all the calories I was eating was also fast food and total bullshit calories. since all my weight loss and eating clean I struggle to get in 3500 clean now... I sure don't need 500g protein!


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2017)

If you eat shit it's doable. Eat clean? No ****ing way no how. Keep you diet with in reason and eat clean and eat a lot you will see the gains come.

this shit ain't checkers. It's chess bro. Good gains that stay, come slow. Fast gains come and go.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2017)

MacDonalds, beer, and meat in a blender.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> He did a video. Obviously doesn't prove that he eats like that each & every day but on this day he did.
> 
> My point: 8K calories is most likely way more than OP needs to be thinking about consuming unless he's in that same league in terms of size or he is Michael Phelps.



I just watched the Piana protein video then watched this one right after. Amazing that these two can occupy the same planet, much less sport as such opposites. This guy seems like someone you could actually  hang with, can't say the same for Rich.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 5, 2017)

IDk what it takes in terms of amount of calories it takes to maintain a frame of 6'8", 415 lbs, but jeezus, that is a big machine that needs a lot of fuel.


----------



## Dex (Jun 6, 2017)

Brian Shaw was doing 10-12k and 700g of protein. However, he is the world's strongest man. I can't imagine eating that much. I think Phelps put down about 10k as well. But that was from the MJ.


----------



## Dex (Jun 6, 2017)

Also, unless you are already eating 7k calories, why would you want to bump up to 8k? You will gain too much fat if you are gaining more than 2lbs/wk.


----------



## boriscognac (Jun 12, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> FWIW, Brian Shaw - 2016 WSM and 2017 WSM contender, takes in between 10 and 12K calories per day.
> 
> Brian is 6'8" and 415 Lbs.
> 
> How big are you?



I'm 6ft 237lbs 

Goal is 295


----------



## boriscognac (Jun 12, 2017)

In theory couldn't I just do that with clean food? I know juicing takes a lot of nutrients out but what if I just liquefy my pre prepared, chicken, rice, tuna ect... then compensate with a couple solid meals to keep my internal gut acid composition correct.? 

Could be a pie in the sky thought.


----------

